
RedisGraph: a fast, queryable property graph database for Redis - arusahni
https://oss.redislabs.com/redisgraph/
======
Ycros
Just a warning that this is one of the modules that's licensed under the
controversial "Apache 2.0 with Commons Clause" license.

~~~
mobileexpert
This motivated me to reread the commons clause again. I remain so disappointed
in the naming and positioning of it. If you want to sell commercial modules
that is totaly fine, but Apache 2 with commons doesn’t jump off the page as an
unfree license (which prima facia it is). Should be called the ‘free for
personal use’ email us for pricing clause instead.

~~~
andrewstuart
I'm not a fan of combining licences - it's just confusing. They should come up
with some new license like the "totally free if you're not reselling it as a
service" license or something like that.

"The large print giveth, the small print taketh away".

------
antirez
Glad this was posted on HN because Roi's work is outstanding. I see there is a
thread about the license here, you know my position. I think in short that:

* It makes sense for MongoDB / Redis Labs to change licenses of what they produce if they want / need.

* In the case however of the Redis core, it's BSD, no way it will be changed. But for modules produced by Redis Labs, it's their choice and there is something to do against the cloud providers exploit.

* I don't like the OSS license + Common Clause combo, but instead I like more to rename the sum of the two, like "Redis Labs Sharing License". We'll see if the company will move in that direction, I'm advising in that way.

* I don't like the attempt at getting things like SSPL OSI approved.

However, I want to ask if you would be more comfortable if RedisGraph would be
licensed under SSPL instead of Apache 2 + Commons Clause. I don't have the
power to change the license but I can advise, and for Redis Labs I suspect it
is practically the same because the goal is to let users do what they want
like-if-it-was-open-source, but stop cloud providers.

~~~
dvirsky
> * I don't like the attempt at getting things like SSPL OSI approved.

Why?

~~~
antirez
I had already issues with the GPL v2/3 concept of linking and the fact that
the project linking to a GPL license should also be under a compatible
license. To turn provisioning, that is just using normal system APIs, into a
form of linking is IMHO wrong and no longer open source. I wrote a whole
thread on Twitter with the details btw.

------
emptysea
I'm pretty uninformed on the subject, but I am interested to hear why an
adjacency matrix is chosen over an adjacency list when it is sparse. My basic
data structures and algorithms class would lead me to believe that an
adjacency list would be better. Is this due to the nature of how the database
is constructed?

~~~
arthurcolle
The underlying representation is a sparse adjacency matrix. The graph that it
is representing is not necessarily sparse.

~~~
swilly022
True, although most "organic" graphs are sparse.

------
partycoder
"Fast". Compared to what? How does it perform compared to Neo4j? How do you
scale it?

~~~
thisismine
[https://twitter.com/dvirsky/status/1053987868677423104](https://twitter.com/dvirsky/status/1053987868677423104)

~~~
JanSt
Comparing RedisGraph (an in-memory db) to Neo4j, which does not need to hold
the entire graph in-memory, is not really fair though.

------
cuddlecake
I really like how, just when I got interested in Graph Databases, this springs
up.

I also really like the Cypher Syntax. I am definitely going to give Neoj4 and
RedisGraph a go at some point.

------
nurettin
Would be reeeal sweet for my use case if it supported finding shortest paths
based on some link properties out of the box. That way I can get rid of neo4j.

------
stonewhite
Curious if this can work with a sharded redis cluster?

------
el_cid
Thanks

